# Dog License Cost



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

In Ohio it's $ 7.00 a dog neutered or spayed don't matter, they don't ask.










Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

In Tulsa its $3.00 a dog and only altered dogs can be licensed. By law all dogs 6 mo old and up are to be licensed. Their are a lot of lawbreakers here.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Here, 5 or 7 or similar... in Tampa it was 30... mine are intact


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I...haven't figured out how to get one of those yet...is that a bad thing?


----------



## cody (Dec 10, 2007)

$30 altered

$50 unaltered

It used to be $15 altered but I guess the city needed more money. Not much incentive to spay/neuter.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we don't have that here anymore. at least thats what they told me at the courthouse!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> we don't have that here anymore. at least thats what they told me at the courthouse!



We don't here either.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

wow! it cost me $80 last year to register Bailey! Plus it was $30 for the vet to microchip him. Even if I take the exchange rate into account, its WAY more expensive here!
It is cheaper if hes fixed, and I can apply for the responsible dog owner one which almost halves the cost this year.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

$20 altered
$50 unaltered

Dicounts if you are getting a three year license, are a senior, or disabled.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

$16 for spayed/neutered dog. I fork out $16 for a dog park tag too. So it's $32 a year. Cheap in my book.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I chose 8.00, but I really can't remember. It could be a little more or, a little less...yikes! I just paid the bill of few months ago, too...


----------



## MyDogMason (Aug 4, 2007)

*for the low annual cost of $10*

NC is 10 for altered dogs/cats and 20 for unaltered.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*REGULAR FEES: *Male/Female$8.00 Neutered Male$6.00 Spayed Female$6.00

*PERSONS WITH DISABILITY/SENIOR CITIZENS FEES:*Male/Female$6.00 Neutered Male$4.00 Spayed Female$4.00

*LIFETIME LICENSE FEES:* *Male/Female$51.00 Neutered Male$31.00 Spayed Female$31.00

*LIFETIME (PERSON W/DISABILITY/SENIOR CITIZEN) FEES:*Male/Female$31.00 Neutered Male$21.00 Spayed Female$21.00
**Dog must be tattooed on upper part of inner right thigh, OR microchip insertion between the shoulder blades is also acceptable. **Call the Treasurer's Office for information on this procedure.*


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

$12.00 if spayed/neutered


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

It's only $8.00 here. However, after March 1st it goes up to $40.00 so it is wise to get that license early in the year.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

No license fees here right now, but they are talking about it again and there has been in the past.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

$5 altered/$15 intact. 

As of last July, local registration is handled through the Vet who gives the dog it's rabies shots and certificate. It's been a pretty major point of contention out here, as all dogs registered are being put into a public database. There are lot of privacy concerns.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

In Dallas county it's $7.00 for dogs that are spayed or neutered, free for seniors. Don't remember for intact dogs, but it's considerably higher than the $7.00


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Rob's GRs answered it for me, and thank you for reminding me, I totally forgot. They have a place in town to get one. I'm going today.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

In Ohio , the Columbus area and surrounding burbs they do ask if an animal is altered or not. Altered is 12.00 a dog and unaltered is 20.00 a dog.


----------



## kdiman (Dec 31, 2007)

If i remember right for Nebraska, atleast the town i live in, it is=
$10 altered
$15 unaltered


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Our licence fee was scrapped years ago - i think it was a case of only the "good" dog owners who bought one and i can't ever remember the law being enforced. There is talk of bringing it back following recent very bad dog attacks which have involved pit bulls ( a banned breed here) and rottweillers, but knowing our stupid government they will react to this with their usual knee jerk reaction and bring in some daft law that affects all dogs. I think that some form of licencing should be brought back, but more importantly microchipping should be compulsory and breeding laws tightened, especially for some breeds.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

$20.00 altered

$60.00 unaltered

I'm moving! Everyone else's are way cheaper!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

$15 altered
$100 unaltered


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Heidi36oh said:


> In Ohio it's $ 7.00 a dog neutered or spayed don't matter, they don't ask.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I think we paid $3. Can't remember for sure though.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

$6.00 altered
$8.00 unaltered
I have to say I can't believe some of the prices!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I believe ours are $25 a year for a fixed animal 
but $40 if they are fixed and microchipped and that is a forever license.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think they're $20 here, but I STILL haven't gotten one... I'll never remember to LOL


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Unaltered Dog/Cat $40.00 (1 year) 
Unaltered Dog/Cat with Microchip* $35.00 (1 year) 
Spayed/Neutered dog or cat* $20.00 (1 year) 
Spayed/Neutered dog/cat with microchip* $15.00 (1 year) 
Replacement tag $5.00


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

The cost of a one-year license in the City of Calgary:

* for puppies (up to six months old) and altered dogs - $31.00; 
* for unaltered dogs - $52.00. 

The annual fee for dog licenses in Rocky View is set out in the Master Rates Bylaw. For 2006, the fees are:

* Spayed or Neutered Dog $15.00
* Non-Altered Dog $35.00
* Pup (up to 6 months) $25.00

Since we moved after the license was renewed, I had to get both licenses so I spent $87 + 6% tax.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

These higher fees seem so rediculous. Does anyone know where the money goes? Or is it just the same as a general tax.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

My understanding was it helped to fund the animal control department here.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Here it costs $75 for an intact animal. If they are desexed, I think it's about $30. Pensioners get bigger discounts.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for replying and voting everyone. I tried to send a note to the ADMIN to move this over to the "Polls" section but I used the "report this post" button and as I was sending it I read the part that it was supposed to be only if there was something bad on it. Oopsie! Sorry Joe - this might get deleted now. :doh:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Vern for putting this in the right category. :wave:


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Altered - $5.00 per year
Intact - $ 15.00 per year. Money goes to the local humane society.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Which reminds me their due!!!! Yuck


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

I am not sure what it is here.. I will have to ask the vets when i take Lil Hooch in


----------

